# Anfängerproblem bei Quota



## Smokers (6. Apr. 2011)

*Anfängerproblem bei Bind9 - script 'S10vzquota' missing LSB tags and overrides*

Hallöchen ich habe ein Problem bei dem Tutorial :  http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-squeeze-with-bind-and-courier-ispconfig-3-p4  Dort soll ich vi /etc/fstab editieren, jedoch ist meine leer (bis auf eine Kommentarzeile)  Laut meinem Hoster ist jedoch in openvz konfiguriert das ich quota im second level nutzen kann.  Kann mir da jemand helfen? Und wenn ja, was soll ich da rein schreiben ^^°°?


----------



## Till (6. Apr. 2011)

Bei Openvz kannst Du den Schritt überspringen und mit:


```
quotaon -avug
```
weiter machen.


----------



## Smokers (6. Apr. 2011)

Mh,.. okay, vielen dank dafür schonmal.  Dann bauen ( ich weiß ich bin ein anfänger) diese Fehler also nicht darauf auf? :  



> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
> 
> Setting up bind9 (1:9.7.3.dfsg-1~squeeze1) ...
> 
> ...


Ich mein okay wär ja auch quatsch, bind9 hat nix mit quota zu tun, aber ich dachte halt aufgrund der fehlkonfiguration des openvz (weil quota ja nicht gin, dachte ich zumindest) könnte dies nicht funktionieren.  Dann muss ich das Thema wohl ändern in Problem mit bin9 installation ^^°


----------



## Till (6. Apr. 2011)

Dein Provider hat in der VM ein fehlerhaftes Startscript für vzquota installiert, das script heißt "S10vzquota". Sag Deinem Provider bitte, dass er das Script repariert btw. Dir eine funktionierende Version schickt. Das Script was dort zur Zeit installiert ist ist nicht mit Debian6 kompatibel, da die LSB Tags im Script fehlen. das gleiche gilt für das Script vzreboot.

Beide Scripte sind vermutlich noch von Debian 5, aber für Debian 6 müssen sie LSB Tags haben.

Das Problem hat nichts direkt mit bind oder ISPConfig zu tun.


----------



## Smokers (6. Apr. 2011)

Dankeschön für die Hilfe 

Eine Frage noch: Die Anleitung ist ja für ISPCONFIG + Courier und BIND
Brauch ich denn BIND überhaupt?! Die Domainregistrierung läuft ja eh über den Hoster und der vServer an sich hat nur 4 IP Adressen die ja durch das Hostsystem verwaltet werden (denk ich) 

Oder?


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2011)

Du solltest BIND installieren, da dies die lokalen DNS Lookups beschleunigt.


----------

